# blue manx carriers



## icedmice (Oct 4, 2009)

These are two I have for sale at the moment (photos taken at 4 weeks of age)..... and if you think these are good you should see what I kept!! - I scored a new stud buck from this litter  .

Blue Buck with tail kink - not as vibrant as your blues but still a decent shade for ours:








Bit shonky ears but still a good plushy coat.

Blue agouti - it was vert tempting to keep him.









I don't like showing photos of my personal mice anymore to keep the shows fair. It's best people don't know where it came from and they are judged on merit....not on who owns them.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Hehehe I LOVE mice like this, they almost don't look real, like cuddley toys! hehe

Fabulous pictures by the way! How does the rex hold up when they are adults?

Willow xx


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

so beautiful!
correct me if i'm wrong, but can you only have manx showing mice, and those who have a full tail do not carry manx. I thought manx was a dominant gene, or is if different in australia? :? :?:


----------



## jo65 (Sep 22, 2009)

Fabulous - they are exquisite (getting broody with all the lovely piccys of mice being posted lately)


----------



## Jemma (Mar 11, 2010)

WillowDragon said:


> Hehehe I LOVE mice like this, they almost don't look real, like cuddley toys! hehe


That's exactly what I thought! And, though it's not the shade that's prefered here, I quite like lighter blues.


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow lovely mice


----------



## icedmice (Oct 4, 2009)

AH HA I was right!!! 
I had a disagreement with another fancier months ago who said it was the same.
Manx is recessive in Australia we don't have dominant manx.

Don't you get recessive manx at all?
EDIT: BTW manx carriers do have a higher chance of developing kinked tails which is what happened here.

The rexing isn't the greatest in adulthood, coat length, thickness and rexing seems to be much better on adult bucks than it is for adult does.
I prefer this coat type over others, it does tend to hide overall structure making it a bit more challenging to work on conformation but I get a lot more public interest.

I have a manx sister from this litter, I'll try and sneak a picture of her in for you  .


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

=o)

Females molt more than males due to constantly changing hormone levels, which usually accounts for females not having a good a coat as males, and YES! Wants to see a pic of the girlie!

Willow xx


----------



## icedmice (Oct 4, 2009)

I suppose a sneak peek wouldn't hurt. They're only 4 weeks old and will look different when they are mature.

This is "ICED Curacao Blue". She looks like a little koala  .









And "ICED Johhnie Walker Blue" a blue argente (PE blue agouti). 
I wasn't quite the colour I was after but I'm really happy with his coat quality, he's a lot more robust than his brothers.
Still a pretty colour anyway.


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

WOW they're beautiful!!
if and when i move to australia, i'm flying over to you to buy some mice off of you. If you're willing to give a few up that is  :lol:


----------



## icedmice (Oct 4, 2009)

Only if you smuggle some of those gorgeous European mice over :lol: .


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

i'll try my best =P


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

those mice is the first pics are stunning, i love them x


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

wow just amazing love their fur


----------

